# Any diabetics on here struggling to get One Touch Ultra Test



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Just wonder if any diabetics on here are struggling to get their doctor to give them test strips...

I use One touch Ultra and have been told that I can only have one box a month (50 strips), this is not enough as I like to test twice a day sometimes....the surgery says its down to cost cutting at PCT, but I think its unfair especially as we are told to do 'self care'.

If anyone has some to sell, pm me with price.
Thanks


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Bouncer, he "who sometimes obeys" has diabetes and is insulin dependant. I'll ask him when he wakes up, he works daft hours so at the mo he's snoring away blissfully.....(like a herd of moose) :lol: 

Leaky's Wench.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bouncer. I don't seem to have any problem getting any. I have cut down the number of tests I do on instructions of the diabetic nurse, I should have plenty but I haven't time to look at the moment but if I have any you are welcome to them.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Bouncer,i've just been told that you should get the test strips on repeat perscription,and you can order as many as you like when you like.You do not pay for these as all perscription medicines etc are free to diabetics even if you are working.
Hope this helps,
Cheryl


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

Hi There,

My doctor is the same, but he gives me 100 strips a month. I try to stock pile as I sometimes use more, I'm sure that there is something in the government diabetic charter about the amount you are allowed per month..... argue the toss you are entitled to them free.


HTH,

Daniel.


----------



## 114336 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Bouncer. I'm a type two diabetic and can only get 1 months supply of tablets at a time. I was told the same thing "saving money". bit daft really when we need the tablets, strips and needles to do our own monitoring. I get in the routine of getting a prescription, dropping off the repeat or asking for repeat by e mail and stock piling them. I work 12 miles away from where I live and with the stupid surgery hours I have to drive a little bit faster than I should do to get to the surgery and the chemist to collect them. I find this rule extremely stupid especially as you can get six months contraception on one prescription!! Jan


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I agree its wrong not to give you more strips if you need them, they are expensive to buy over the counter and what do we pay our taxes for.

I am on tablets for osteoporosis which I take 1 per week, I was only getting 1 months supply and it took some persuading to get it changed to 2 months at a time, I also take thyroxine and occasional painkillers, 

my prescriptions are all iddly piddly I have to order one lot then about 3 weeks later a different one then my painkillers as I need them, the last prescription for my painkillers I got 30 tablets, and I'm supposed to take 2 x 3 times a day 8O 

It s all down to cost cutting but they should look elsewhere to do that and not at the pateints expense

Anne


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I must have the most unhelpful surgery in the UK.....
I've tried telling them but they just keep saying the PCT restricts the amount and 'testings not good for you' Huh???


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

bouncer I don't think that is the case really, I am Type 2 as well, and about 8 months ago received a letter stating that we no longer needed to test ourselves, if we needed to be tested, to go to the surgery.......daft isn't it.... I just gave up bothering......

Carol


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Well Carol, that is the problem isent it, they take away your independance and 'security blanket', so your mind thinks ho sod it they can't be bothered so neither can I....

I used to write down everything I ate, all the calorie/carb counts etc, now I don't even keep a diary, its taken me 4 years to fight for a 'sharps' disposal box....

When I was first diagnosed I tested every day and got really good control, but my surgery has lurched from one unskilled nurse to another doing our care and we have had so many doctors come and go its a joke, none of them have a clue about diabetes, in fact I'm thinking about writing a booklet for them to give to new diabetics....called 'what the NHS can't be bothered to tell you!.'
Rant over ...sorry folks

Every time I ask for test strips the pharmacist gives me lancets...until I pointed it out to her.....doh!

Its all down to money, those test strips are £25 a box in chemist, so one presumes the surgery gets charged similar, so why isen't the government clamping down on the cost of them....I cannot see how they can justify such a high price especially as the number of diabetics is on the increase...

The latest bright comment from my 'nurse', ho dear your weights gone up a few pounds, perhaps you are not eating enough? HUH?, she was trying to say my body is storing up stuff because I don't eat enough....nothing to do with being 51 and menapausal then??

Sad really, because I am articulate and can speak up for myself usually, but I just shook my head and walked out in tears, thinking whats the point of even trying when their only interest is ticking the boxes ontheir screen and getting you out within 10 minutes.....


----------

